
3D Face Tracking Software for Android: Banuba vs. ARCore Compared - banuba
https://www.banuba.com/blog/3d-face-tracking-software-for-android-banuba-vs-arcore-compared
======
banuba
Developing the best face tracking software for Android requires time, efforts
and non-stop optimization. That’s why it’s important to keep an eye on what
tech giants like Google do in face tracking and align yourself with them.

